# Firefox seit letztem update englisch?

## derbrain

Hallo,

seit ich gestern auf www-client/firefox-18.0 aktualisiert habe, ist mein Firefox englisch. general.useragent.locale in about:config ist auf en-US gesetzt. Ist das bei euch auch so?

Im elog sehe ich: "Selected language packs (first will be default): de"

Was ist da los?

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, das war hier nach dem Update von firefox-17.0.1 auf 18.0 auch so.

Abhilfe schaffte hier das Sprachpaket kurzfristig ein mal zu deaktivieren, und es dann neu einzuschalten.

Siehe unter Tools --> Add-ons --> Language

----------

## Gladdle

Auch kann man die "Language Packs" auf mozilla.org herunterladen:

http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/latest/win32/xpi/ - bei anderen Versionen einfach unter http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/ suchen.

Fuer User die oefters die Sprache wechseln lohnt auch das Plugin Quick Locale Switcher.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Gladdle wrote:*   

> Auch kann man die "Language Packs" auf mozilla.org herunterladen:
> 
> ....

 

Ja, aber man kann auch einfach LINGUAS="..." wie gewünscht setzen, und somit das, oder die gewünschten Sprachpakete mit installieren lassen.

Ein herunterladen vor irgendwelchen fremden Seiten ist doch normal nicht nötig (zumindest nicht unter gentoo)

----------

## derbrain

Das ist ja seltsam... auch nach manuellem Setzen von general.useragent.locale auf de-AT und Browser-Neustart war der Firefox englisch. Und heute (nach reboot) ist er plötzlich wieder deutsch.

Aber danke für den Tipp Josef, beim nächsten Mal weiß ich wie ich's schneller hinkrieg  :Smile: 

----------

